# I'm Afraid



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been dealing with my stuff now for over a month, I have good days and bad days. I've come to realize that I really enjoyed being married to my wife for 9 years, together for 11 years.

I'm afraid of being single, afraid of relying on just myself. I look forward to the new life I will have when I have my kids. But I'm afraid of not finding anyone again to love me the way my wife USED to love me.

I guess I'm just riding the rollercoaster down right now, looking for friends on TAM to build me back up.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Get up and go out! Life (and a good one) is waiting to meet you outside your door. What you had is but a memory, even if you could go down the same road again...it will never be what you remember. Embrace the new life, it has the same opportunities for a new kind of love and partnership. But you got to go out with your A game...looking and smelling good, talking about good things, enjoy being on your own and self confident. Read up on all kinds of subjects and when you are sitting at a table alone...when the opportunity presents itself...you will be able to laugh and talk with all the wonderful people out there in the world. Do not get caught up in pity parties, people won't want you around ;o( Have fun, go to a movie and enjoy the day.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

I am with you brother. We are riding the roller coaster. I spent all morning feeling blah and depressed. I feel a little better now and I hope you do by the time you are reading this.

We both need to keep our chins up and be positive. Easy for me to say at this minute, but about an hour ago I would have never said that.

I am with you brother. You are not alone. There is a better future ahead.


----------



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

I always worry about the same thing ....will I ever find anyone else? I was never truly in love with my husband so I have a great deal to look forward to. We just have to take that first step and don't look back. Good luck and I know there is someone special out there waiting for you. The fun part is finding her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mike82 (Oct 24, 2011)

hes not happy is right the only way to feel better is to go back out into the world and meet new people, i know its really hard at first, i was the type of person that enjoyed being home with my wife and kids and i rarely went out. i was never much of a bar or club person. for the past couple months i have been putting myself out there and going out, and i feel so much better. and be on ur A game is right. join a gym if you dont go to one now, being fit is a great way to boost your self esteem, and it gives u an overall sense of pride about yourself. and dont worry about being alone someone will come along, take this time to really get to know yourself, as much as i loved being married i also enjoy the fact that i am in full command of everyday of my life, i dont have to check with anyone about anything, if i want to go out i go out, i dont need a permission slip, freedom is an awesome thing. take this time to do things you always wanted to do. its alot cheaper only having to pay for yourself when going on vacation, or to a movie or out to dinner. keep your head up


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

One of the tricks of being single is to plan ahead. Have a plan for the week ends. Call friends and schedule something. That way when you get up on Saturday morning you have some activity to look forward to for Saturday afternoon or night.

What kinds of social things do you enjoy?


----------



## CruxAve (Dec 30, 2011)

To hell with fear of such things. We get one life. Embrace it. You hold the cards. Stop being dependent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lostintheworld1 (Aug 7, 2011)

I am struggling with the same thing. I fear the divorce proceedings and my infidelity being bared to all. I fear the unknown of having to sell our house pretty much on my own (she moved out). I fear not finding another love. I fear that at age 35 I will struggle to find a kind, caring, beautiful, faithful woman who will fall in love with me and want to have children. My wife was five years younger and always wanted to wait until she was 30 to have children. Now I am left after 12 years together (7 years married) mid-divorce with no children. This is not the way I wanted my life to go. Then again I have nobody to blame but myself. I am depressed, filled with anxiety and scared.


----------



## idknemore (Jan 26, 2012)

Be single and enjoy it. It wont be easy after being in a marriage or long term relationship but there are plenty of people in this world and one is bond to be a perfect match for you. No one is gonna to love you like she did but you know what someone could love you more. That depends on you- you have to be willing to allow it if your looking for love. Just like if your not ready for love don't fall for the first few people you come across- just be upfront and say look i am not looking for that relationship at the moment. but take the time to find and create yourself again. you all will survive without the spouse just dont let it ruin what you could have.


----------

